# Neurofeedback therapy



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried this therapy? They attach electrodes to your head and hook it up to a computer and send low energy. What its doing is retraining your brain to operate better. Its creating other channels in your brain to you won't have trouble in them areas anymore. Without the use of drugs I liked this therapy. I've been doing this for about 2 years and inbetween the 19 and 20th appointment for it. It may not work right away but once you get on the 8th appointment you'll see some remarkable improvements in yourself and others will notice soon after that. Even before you seem to notice.
Steve


----------



## Catherine Boyer (Nov 10, 2011)

*Neurofeedback for Social Anxiety*

In 2002 I went for neurofeedback for anxiety-based insomnia. I tried it because medications didn't work (side effects) and all the alternative treatments I'd tried also didn't work. Neurofeedback started helping with my sleep within a few sessions, and then I noticed I wasn't having anxiety dreams anymore.

I ended up buying my own system in 2004 and offering neurofeedback in my psychotherapy practice. In my experience, social anxiety (and all the anxiety disorders) respond very well. I wouldn't have diagnosed myself with SAD but I can tell you that I have a whole lot more fun in groups now than I used to!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Where can you access this?


----------

